# [H0] Bachmann wheel set



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Hello Happy RR Modelers !
What kind of Bachmann wheel set do I need for this Grain Hopper ? 42903 or 42904 ? Thanks.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You understand that the sets are two different diameters, right? You can actually use ANY company's wheelsets in the correct diameter, not just Bachmann.

You need to match what's on the car now. The exploded part diagram should tell you that. If I had to guess blind, I would say 33", which is the far and away the most common freight car wheel size.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I'll take a guess at 33" wheels for that hopper.

Best way to be sure:
Buy the 33" set and replace all of them...!


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Many thanks for your very useful replies. I'm going for the 33" wheel set.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry guys, but it take it from me….those 100 ton grain cars rode on 36” wheels….

A general rule of thumb is that the 40' and 50' cars from the "classic era" rode on 33 inch wheels. As car weights and capacities grew, so did the wheels. As cars moved up into the 90-100 ton range the 36" wheel was the appropriate size. So modern covered hoppers and coal hauling cars are riding on 36"…..


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm completely lost...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Christian

I don't blame you...conflicting opinions...and all
well founded.

It is important to use the same size wheel as 
the others on the car...you can't change the wheel
size as that would affect the coupler vertical alignment.
Maybe one of our members has that car and can find the correct size.

There is one 'test' that comes to mind...look at the wheels
on any other light duty cars that you have...maybe a caboose
or an old wood box car or cattle car.
Compare the wheel size to those on the car with the missing wheels.
If they are the same size, you need 33" is my suggestion. If
the light duty car wheels are smaller you need 36".

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Those Bachmann 100 ton grain cars came with 36” wheels….we have some in my train store, and I looked….


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

DonR said:


> Compare the wheel size to those on the car with the missing wheels.
> If they are the same size, you need 33" is my suggestion


Good idea. I'll do that.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd go with Old Hobo's recommendation and get the 36" wheels... especially because he checked a similar model. Since I model the 1950's, 33" is my default guess for wheels on freight equipment.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Awe heck. Just buy a package of each and be done with it. You’ll figure it out.


----------

